# Donk Project, The Girls Are Home!



## Jim Guerin (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi All!

Went and got the new girls Friday It went much better than I thought. Karen got some feed, and Rosita was in the barn. I went in and got hold of her halter, and gave her some carrots Tied a long line on her, and with Karen leading the way with the grain to the trailer, off we went. At one point I had to tell Karen she had better step it up a bit or she was going to get run over Rosita leads pretty well. Took a bit to get her to go into the trailer. Karen had asked Jack, Gladys son, to help. He got there about the time I had her front feet in side. A short time later, she was in.

Daisy, took a couple turns around the field first. Then we just kept her at the end where the trailer was. The second time she went to the ramp, she stuck her head inside, and I ran up behind her and goosed her, sorta Pushed her the rest of the way in. All in all, it took only about fourty minutes!

I had asked Karen when I caller her Thursday, to talk to Gladys about selling Charley. It is a no. I also talked to Jack, and told him that Charleys feet were hurting him, and they needed taken care of. I also asked him to try and convince Gladys to sell Charley. He said she is very stubbern. I will stay in contact with Karen, and if Charley isnt taken care of in the next few days. I will start making some other calls.

Daisy May is a looker That face and those lovely ears!! Cant waite to be able to fondle them!!




The calves took great joy in chasing the girls. So I put up a fence between them!! It was a bit of a challenge to keep the four of them where I wanted them!

Saturday AM, I went in to their little field with some carrots. Rosita came to me I was even able to hand feed carrots to Daisy, and touch her nose a little bit.

I brushed Rosita too. Even got them wormed! I was able to stick the wormer tube in Rositas mouth. I had taken some bread out with me, just incase. I did give Daisy a wormer sandwich. She would come to me, and take a little bit at a time. I think if I were to seperate the two of them, I could make faster progress with her, cuz Rosita wants all the goodies for her self. And, if she spooks at something, both are gone! But, all in all, I am very happy with the way things are going!

Tequila was so upset with the new arrivals, she had very loose poop for a while. Worse than a cow on green grass!! She is in the barn paddock. I put her in at night so she can be on cam. She should foal in the next week or two.

Today Rosita even brayed to me a couple different times Then all the other girls would chime in, and a few of the neighbors too! It is just great.

I dont know how to post pics, but would love to show off my butt(s)





Jim Guerin

and the expanding Jimmini Farm


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Jim, I am so happy you got your girls home!



Please keep us up to date on Charlie, he really needs someone like you to see that he is being taken proper care of, especially his feet. Still hoping to hear that he is making his home...with the girls!!









If your having trouble posting pictures try using photobucket....www.photobucket.com its really easy to use, hope that helps. Corinne


----------



## StarWish (Mar 16, 2004)

Jim,

I LOVE happy endings...or is it happy beginnings in this case? You are a good person to help these girls out like you have done. Now, we all just have to worry about Charlie but it sounds like you are working on that, too!

Take care; there needs to be more like you. I'm sure they know when they have been saved!

Colleen/StarWish(minis-horses & donkeys, mules and Mary, our Haflinger)


----------



## Jim Guerin (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the good thoughts!





OK, now I have the photobucket account set up. Got pics there. Now, what do I do?

Jim Guerin


----------



## StarWish (Mar 18, 2004)

Jim,

Your new girls are SOOO cute!!! Good for you!...and them, of course!!!

StarWish/Colleen


----------

